# Your next poodle ...



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you thought about the next poodle that you are going to get? Color preference? Size? Breeder? 

I have started looking into the next dog we will be getting and I'm pretty sure that will be a poodle. At first I wanted to get a larger toy or a small mini. Nickel is an oversized mini and there are places that I want to take him to but can't because he can't fit in his roller case anymore. But I think I have changed my mind. 

After observing the way Nickel plays, I think he enjoys playing with larger dogs. I think for my next dog, I would either get a mini from Nickel's breeder who tends to have larger mini or a not-too-big silver spoo.

If I were to get a larger silver mini again, I would go back to Nickel's breeder. If I were to get a silver spoo, I am VERY interested in getting one from Desert Reef.

How about you? Where will your next poodle come from? Color/size/gender….?


----------



## Banjo's Mum (Oct 25, 2010)

Ooooh hubby & I have been debating this too recently

We *think* we will get a little boy toy again, choc or black if possible. Maybe red...
We have a name already picked out - Uki as in Ukalalee 

We will have a little band - Banjo & Uki!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, we have names too - we will name our next silver mini Dime and our silver spoo Shilling or Sterling.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

oh yes definitely! i think about it all the time

a white standard female named mafia hehe 

mochi needs a poodle playmate at home!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

bluespoomommy said:


> oh yes definitely! i think about it all the time
> 
> a white standard female named mafia hehe
> 
> mochi needs a poodle playmate at home!



LOL, mafia… cute! you should name your next one "egg custard" or "mooncake"


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

egg custard = chawan mushi. is that too much??? hehehe


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

It would be a black or white spoos preferring the black.
And I am not sure about the breeder have been looking into breeders in Canada.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I would want a nice silver male Standard Poodle, probably name him Benvolio.  I think I would want a more active puppy, as well. Desmond is spectacular with his calm nature, but I want a dog with more drive and energy some day, I think. 

However, hopefully my next dog actually won't be a poodle! (never thought I"d say something like that....) I'm really planning to get an Ibizan Hound after I graduate college and am stable enough for one (after much consideration and research).  No new poodles for me, for a while I guess.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i have 4 dogs right now and the oldest are 5 years old and the youngest (temperance) is only 11 months so no more dogs for me for a while.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

My next dog will likely not be a poodle. I'm hoping to get either a shelter mutt that will do disc dog or agility with me, or a rescue greyhound. 

I will no doubt get another poodle one day, probably a cream standard boy named Gavin or Gage.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Two dogs is probably the limit for me, and if I decided on another it would probably be one of Sophy's litter of pups planned for next summer, but I am hoping my sister will be able to have a dog again in a few years time, when she is no longer having to travel constantly for work. And I suspect she will be unable to resist a standard poodle - although if the right dog appeared in rescue, that might decide her. There is a lovely pair needing homing in the area of her new house - a standard poodle and his "sibling" labrador ... ah well, one day!


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

I would love a chocolate toy girl poodle. Although, it is likely that I will only rescue a pup/adult. I have a heart for rescues.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I would/will go back to Dexter's breeder when we decide to make the leap from one dog to two. I prefer black, but color matters less to me than it used to (she breeds blacks and creams). I like the goofy boys, but I am starting to think that Dexter might do best with a bossy bitch.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Either a silver and white standard with a natural tail, no gender preference, named either Montreal (Monty) Venice, Sydny, Phoenix, or other such city names

Or a white toy, preferably natural tail, but I think it'll be harder to find a breeder that will do so. Name idea is Reno right now, need more *small* names


I want another boy.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I have 3 dogs age 5 and under so will probably be awhile before I get another dog..Would be either a cav or a poo..if a poodle it would be Flyer's breeder again.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Mini or toy from the poodle rescue. Prefer another boy. Would like a darker color this time, but another cream or white would be ok, too. We'll cross the name bridge when we get there.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

After seeing how Casey is in love with the little cockapoo across the street, while he merely tolerates Pippin, I might think seriously about getting a female next time, perhaps a rescue or a breeder retiree who is already spayed. I honestly don't know if it's the gender difference or the age difference, but there is no question that Casey has a much more active relationship with the female cockapoo than he does with Pippin.

As for color, I love the silvers. But would certainly be open to considering an apricot or red, or maybe a cream. I think the personality and size (would not want anything much larger than a tall mini) and quality of conformation and temperament are more important than the color.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I want to get a male standard next summer. And while temperment matters most to me, I dream of a chocolate or another parti.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I want to get a black male standard - possibly for show. Some breeders I have been eyeballing are Bar-None in Texas or Janeva on the East Coast. I would even consider buying from a breeder at any distance. I am willing to drive out to California just to pick up my puppy if that is what it takes. 

I really want to get a dog with drastically different bloodlines than the 3 poodles I have had. All 3 have been from different breeders but all with at least one Peckerwood parent. I LOVE Peckerwood dogs, but would like to branch out. My poodles have all had many similar dogs in their pedigrees. Just for change, I would like to see what results I get with a different line.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

No more poodles for me in the foreseeable future! Darcy is only 8 months and given my circumstances (single, no car, comes to work with me) will be my only for a while. Plus we spend enough time with my parents that there is then 3 dogs - 4 might be a little too much!

In the far future, if I were to get another, I would either get a mini or if I wanted to go bigger I would most likely go to a Portuguese Water Dog.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

it'd be a brown or cafe au lait toy girl, not sure on the breeder. not sure on the name either. I like Russian names but my American stepdad miraculously perverts even simple Russian words... it's incredibly annoying. I could try "Umka" and see how he does with it.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

No new spoos in my near future with 5 under 5 it will be awhile before I am ready for a new one. I am thinking it will be a mini when I do as that will be around retirement time for me and a mini will travel much easier.
But when I do I would like a silver not sure on a name yet,I guess I have plenty of time to ponder that.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

My next is an ice white toy to show in confirmation. I actually want one just like little WALKER, the toy being handled by Kaz Hosaka.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_My next one I hope will be an ice white or white also but a standard. We will be looking for a finishable bitch with a temperament that compliments the rest of our pack. I would like one that will be about 24" tall. Dianne and I are considering a few breeders with good dogs. We will not be going back to any of the breeders we used in the past unless we wanted another silver where we got Alfie from.

I hope that I will be looking at a puppy in 2011.
_


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> My next is an ice white toy to show in confirmation. I actually want one just like little WALKER, the toy being handled by Kaz Hosaka.


Boy, who wouldn't want one just like Walker? He is so beautiful. Love that dog!


----------



## SadiesMom (Sep 13, 2010)

My hubby rolls his eyes when I talk about getting another poodle, but I explained the multiple poodle syndrome that I've read about on here. I bought Sadie from a backyard breeder, and even though I love Sadie like crazy, I wonder if we had spent more money & gone with a reputable breeder, we wouldn't have had to deal with problems like severe separation anxiety, roundworms, etc. My next poodle will be either a brown or red standard. I haven't really researched breeders, but I do like the poodles at Saratoga Standards website.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Am I the only one who just wants one dog? I feel like Jäger takes up so much of my time between the grooming and walking and training and just enjoying him... I don't really want another right now.

Or maybe I'm still too close to remember the tough puppy stage. Whew... no thanks, I am liking having an almost 1-year-old boy.  So much easier!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

My third and last spoo will be ice white from Ormar Poodles next year. 3 dogs is more then enough for us. I do not have a preferred gender. 

I adore silvers and would go back to Gloria/Tintlet or Karen/Dessert reef. Both have gorgeous dogs. 

I have so many names going through my mine too. Lately I am liking Gia for a female.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> Am I the only one who just wants one dog? I feel like Jäger takes up so much of my time between the grooming and walking and training and just enjoying him... I don't really want another right now.
> 
> Or maybe I'm still too close to remember the tough puppy stage. Whew... no thanks, I am liking having an almost 1-year-old boy.  So much easier!


That's why I want a rescue. A nice 2+ year-old would be great. I'd even take a senior, if it was the right dog. Our poodle rescue has a pair of beautiful toys right now, whose owners are leaving the country. One black and one cream. We wanted another boy, but oh, these girls are so sweet, I'm not sure if I can resist. Just have to convince my wife . . .


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> That's why I want a rescue. A nice 2+ year-old would be great. I'd even take a senior, if it was the right dog. Our poodle rescue has a pair of beautiful toys right now, whose owners are leaving the country. One black and one cream. We wanted another boy, but oh, these girls are so sweet, I'm not sure if I can resist. Just have to convince my wife . . .


You can always tell her that two toys are about the same size as one mini...


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, it will be a long time because once New Dog gets here, the inn is full.
Next dog will be a white standard is New Dog isn't. Probably a special needs rescue, although one day I will hopefully own an Ormar white.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Well, I will add to the comments but quite frankly, I think that two Shih-tzus and one Miniature poodle is enough. But then again, when we had to put Mickey to sleep earlier this year, I thought two Shih-tzus was enough.

Anyway, right now, if I did decide to get another poodle, I would get a male silver from Richard Bohannon. I love Nickel's colour and size.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

you do all realize that this is a dangerous thread? :afraid:


----------



## 2 Poods (Oct 20, 2010)

My next poodle will definately be a standard. I'm torn between a red; brown; silver and then there are the parti's. One thing is for sure...it will have to have it all brain; beauty and personality...Not sure if it will be male or female. Hopefully, I have awhile before I have to make any decisions. Hubby will not let me have more than 2 at a time.


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

*So Funny,*

I have dogs and names pick out, too!
I have always wanted a maltese named Indira or Krishna and a shih tzu named China Doll.
Going to wait until next Spring because it's getting cold and when I got Persia I was taking her out every hour. 
Persia thinks she is human and only likes to eat and toilet in front of me. Follows me everywhere!
Playing, Ha-Ha, she likes to hide (behind the A/C), so she can score a 'forbidden' backyard treat.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hubby won't let me have more than the 2 dogs we have already too, but Riki is 13 now so while I hope she lives for many years yet, I'm facing the reality it may only be a few...

I'd love another standard poodle, a black boy perhaps... but hubby wants a german shepherd (no no no no no! Ugh. He doesn't know enough about doing it right and I wouldn't be able to sway him, the shepherds in NZ are all nutters! NOOOOO!) the other thing is that I'm currently facing getting into american cocker spaniels to show under some amazing mentors, so I might go that route and my next dog might be my own show cocker and get a poodle again later.... we will see!!!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

I would love to have another one either the same size as Penny or smaller. I want to wait awhile though for Penny to get older. I'm torn between brown, partis, and phantoms.


----------



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

We can't wait to get another poodle - Cosmo needs a friend at home - but we are waiting until we have a bigger space with a yard. We would love a blue, but we would like to go back to the same breeder and she only breeds black and white standards and black minis. I would like another male. I have been considering a mini, but my husband only wants another big dog - so it will probably be another standard - hopefully in the upcoming year!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I would get another dog from Karin - hopefully another boy about the same size as Vinnie. I had thought that I wanted a silver, but am really liking the black/blue dogs now. It will be quite a while though - I have four dogs now and that is plenty.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Hehe. As soon as i move, i am getting another standard. Which will hopefully not be too far off. I have already been looking and contacting breeders. I have decided that i really dont care about what gender or color. I have specific temperament wants that will win out above the others. Riley would get along just fine with either sex. Deep deep down though i really want another boy. 
I would Prefer a blue, silver, black or apricot (although i havnt looked at any apricot breeders, so i will most likely not be getting this color). I would take a white/cream, but not my preference at this time (although dark skinned, whites are Really attractive!!!).


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Two dogs is perfect for me: one leash in each hand! I like to have one small and one large dog. I hope I'm not in a position to get another dog soon, but I know my two aren't getting any younger, so I'm always looking at and researching breeders, so that I won't be lost when the time comes. My next large dog will be a standard poodle again. I don't care which color or sex it is, it's all about the health and temperament. I'd love another therapy dog, so one who loves, loves, loves people, and while athletic and lots of fun on walks and trails in the mountains, can be calm when it's time. And of course I love their intelligence and desire to please. I'd like a Desert Reef standard next time. . . we'll see. 

For a small dog, I'd love a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. See above as far as temperament goes. Thing is, I'm not sure about the shedding and dander. I don't think I have allergies, but I'm not positive, as sometimes after being in a dog's environment for a few weeks my asthma is affected. I might foster just to find out before adopting. I'm not sure how else to do it. I'm also looking at the Tibetan Terrior. They're actually not terriors, so they don't have that driven terrior personality, and don't shed.  I fell in love with one I met last week, but you can't base your opinion of a breed on meeting one dog for a few minutes. I'm interested, anyway.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Since I am currently trying to adopt out 2 of my own dogs (one is already gone) & 8 foster dogs I will not have another dog, let alone a poodle, in the next 5 years at least.

But when the time comes I can have another poodle, it will be a rescued Toy. I love my two Toy's and I have always been a small dog person so it will most likely be a rescued Toy.


----------



## Standard (Aug 25, 2010)

A beautiful deep dark red standard *sigh*.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

With three dogs that are 6, 5 and 4 years old and a 13.5 year old persian calico (a total diva), I am not going to be looking for a poodle, or any other dog for that matter for a long time to come. When the time comes, I would love a platinum silver and a vivid apricot standards. I've thought about minis and toys, but I am always drawn to standards.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

WELL, dare I say anything? LOL 
I have always told my daughter, we will have 2 poodles. We were going to get a young, female mini first, not a puppy. We now have a male, small mini puppy! And, we are in love! This dog is awesome. Maybe in a year or two, we will get a female, of about the same size. Maybe 2 or 3 years old, that is great with other dogs and kids. I love silver, but, I have decided that color doesn't matter. For that matter, I never had a male until now, and he is so great, I would take a male or female. Any color, great temperament. I would definitely look at rescue again, first.


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

My next standard will be very special to me. We have already been very carefully planning and researching for many months. We plan to keep a female from my Ava's litter which will be sometime next spring/early summer. I have high hopes for a beautiful white puppy. Ava was bred by Karen Green of Desert Reef Poodles who I have been very fortunate to have aquired both my girls from. Not only are her dogs gorgeous but she is extremely careful in her breeding decisions when it comes to health and temperment. I really appreciate this and am very excited for 2011!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

How old do you think is "too old" for a person to get another dog, especially a puppy? Somewhere in one's 60's, maybe? I hear so many sad stories of dogs left homeless when an elderly person dies. I have a feeling Casey will be the last dog we raise from puppyhood; my next dog (depending on how long we have Pippin - I hope several more years) might be an older rescue dog. Those dogs have such a hard time finding a home, so it might be a good fit for an older person to adopt an older dog.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i would love a red, but my husband wants a black male standard. whichever it is, it won't be for a couple of years - i'm spread too thin now and it wouldn't be fair to jessie, the pup, or me! but i can't wait for the day to have a second dog. it's an addiction for sure.

one thing for certain, with all i've learne from PF members, i will be much more picky with the next breeder i buy from.


----------



## poodley (Apr 4, 2010)

Standard said:


> A beautiful deep dark red standard *sigh*.


AMEN!!:adore:


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

4theLOVEofPOODLES said:


> We plan to keep a female from my Ava's litter which will be sometime next spring/early summer. I have high hopes for a beautiful white puppy.


That's very exciting! Who are you breeding Ava to?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I have almost completed my research. I have set my eyes and mind on:

Karen/Desert Reef for a small silver spoo OR
I will go back to Richard/Aery for a silver mini OR
The Kennedys/Clarion for a cream/brown mini

Then out of nowhere, hubby said he had found red/apricot to be very cute. ("Honey, do you know conducting research takes time and energy?")

After doing a preliminary search, I think I am interested in the apricot minis of Barclay. She's in PA and that's really far away. I would prefer to find someone within driving distance. I did a little search on the forum and it seems that people have had good experience with this kennel. I would love to hear more before I actually shoot her an email. Thanks.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> After doing a preliminary search, I think I am interested in the apricot minis of Barclay. She's in PA and that's really far away. I would prefer to find someone within driving distance. I did a little search on the forum and it seems that people have had good experience with this kennel. I would love to hear more before I actually shoot her an email. Thanks.


I run into Barbara at shows and always fall in love with some gorgeous black toy that she has with her. I am sure she has minis with her, too, but I always fall hard for those black toys. <g> It does speak to her dogs' temperaments that they are perfectly happy milling about in the chaos of a dog show.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I have just been thinking, I know I am going to want another eventually. But right now I am so "Auggie-fied" I feel like a mother pregnant with her second child. You wonder how you can ever love another as much as the first! LOL And, of course, there's always room to love another!


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

I would love my next poodle to be a female mini. Although, I think I'd like to bypass the puppy stage and find one 6mo. or older. My husband has been bugging me lately with "Where's MY dog?", and I told him sure... as long as its a poodle! LOL! Temperament would be 1st for me, color second this time around. I would like to have one a little calmer than Dante; he is super energetic! Color preferences for this one I think would be Silver, Cream, Apricot, Cafe Au Lait, Silver Beige, or Brown (in that order). I'd love to find one somewhat close by needing to be fostered or in foster. Or a breeder looking to place an adult. So..... if anyone knows of one.... :bounce:


----------

